# Looking for a GSD in the Maryland Virginia PA area



## MyGirl14 (Apr 5, 2011)

My family is looking for a GSD breeder in the MD area. We thought we had one lined up in PA but we just received an email stating the puppy is to be kept for possible k9 training.
So now we're looking again.
Any recommendations?
We don't want to pay a fortune - less than $2k, but the puppy should be male, have a good temperament, be large bomed, family friendly, energetic, and certified hips/elbows.
Anyone?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What lines are you interested in? What are your plans as far as training/competition or sportwork? 
Large boned would lean towards the German showline or DDR's, those aren't going to be great at agility, if that is in your plans(though many do well at it, but the larger structure won't be expected to excel). 
There are many breeders in the area you are looking at, just clarifying which type you are interested in would be helpful.


----------



## MyGirl14 (Apr 5, 2011)

The puppy we had lined up to pick up this weekend (or so we thought) was of German lineage and in the working line.

My husband will do the training as he trained our two previous shepherds. Both responded immediately to hand and verbal commands. 

As far as what he'll be used for? Primarily, family protector and companion.

Any ideas?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick MD
the breeder is a member here, may have a pup that will match your family's lifestyle.

here is a thread of their recent litter:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/155069-how-many-do-you-think.html


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i second Jane's recommendation.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Johnson-Haus!


----------



## MyGirl14 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Misty Ridge.? My husband's researching them as well. I've emailed Johnson-Haus to see what, if any, pups they have available,


----------



## squeak (Nov 27, 2010)

First I want to stress that I am very new to all of this...but based on their website (which is all I have to go off of) I would either steer clear of this breeder OR at least be asking a lot of questions before making any decisions ( you stated your husband is researching them which is good!)

You may want to read throught the 'What to look for in a good breeder thread'-it has a lot of info that has helped me realize what to look for. 

Personally I would want to see more information on each of their dogs. There don't seem to be many titles or OFA results on their breeding dogs and the pedigrees are also unavailible on thei site.

This is just m opinion-I do not know this breeder or anyone who has one of their dogs and, like I said, I am VERY new to this and still learning so I may have gotten this completely wrong


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think Misty Ridge is show lines vs working lines?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MyGirl14 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Misty Ridge.? My husband's researching them as well. I've emailed Johnson-Haus to see what, if any, pups they have available,


Well, Misty ridge is Show line, while Johnson Haus and the other breeder you said you were going to go with is working line. Misty Ridge doesn't say anything on their website about hip testing or titling their breeding stock. We know Johnson Haus does both. If you're very interested in show line dogs, you might want to do some more research before going with Misty Ridge. If you're seriously interested I'd want to know about those things.


----------



## MyGirl14 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input!

My husband's just checking everything at this point. I'm the one who wants the working line, he wants an intelligent, strong, hard working GSD so he's scouring the net for which ever line fulfills those requirements. He is making me nervous.

I pointed out the health issues and lack of certification at Misty Ridge. Is it normal to board and breed?

I'm really interested in Johnson-haus and have an email in to him and my husband left him a voice mail. 

I'm heading for the "what to look for in a breeder" thread now!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

There are many breeding kennels that are a boarding facility. The boarding kennel is generally their livelihood job (how they make money to live) and the breeding is a hobby


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know anything about Misty Ridge, but if you search this forum and look a little closer at the website, there are titled and OFA'd dogs there. It would be worth actually contacting the breeder instead of going off a LACK of information on the website.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know anything about Misty Ridge, but if you search this forum and look a little closer at the website, there are titled and OFA'd dogs there. It would be worth actually contacting the breeder instead of going off a LACK of information on the website.


That's why I said if she's interested in show lines she should do more research into them.  If she's primarily interested in working lines there's no point.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry if I misunderstood the wording on your post. But I guess I can still have an opinion without arguing about it or having someone 'stick their tongue' out at me???


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry if I misunderstood the wording on your post. But I guess I can still have an opinion without arguing about it or having someone 'stick their tongue' out at me???


Oh wow, I've always seen that smiley as kind of a funny laughing kind of little guy. He's one of my favorite smileys because a he kind of conveys a sense of humor. I had no idea people saw it as being mean or negative. :blush:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Misty Ridge and Joyce have very good German Shepherds.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If Cliff says they are good, that's all I'd need to check them out if your interested)


----------



## squeak (Nov 27, 2010)

Well it figures that on one of the first times I actuall make a comment on something I'd be wrong :blush: 

I'm glad some more experienced members have cimed in to help-I obviously have a lot to learn! :crazy:

MyGirl14-good luck in finding your perfect pup!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

cliffson1 said:


> Misty Ridge and Joyce have very good German Shepherds.


Cliff, just curious, do you know this kennel well??


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have been there a half a dozen times. Christine on this forum showed a dog for me at this kennel in a conformation show. When Paul Dininna and Joyce Dininna owned the kennel back then, both Joyce and Paul were world competitors at FCI championship for U. S. At that time they had Lewis Malatesta at the kennel and two very nice Lewis sons that participated in FCI. I know Joyce worked closely with Jim Hill and T -Floyd and Joyce did breedings with both of them. They both,(T and Jim Hill) have very creditable dogs, and finally I used to go to their trial twice a year and would see the dogs they were breeding. Now I haven't been in five or so years, so unless Joyce has changed her dogs and knowledge I would assume they still are a good kennel.


----------



## CharlesThor (Apr 16, 2011)

** post removed by Admin. Please send a PM for more information*****


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee @ Wolfstraum is fantastic!


----------



## jhu187 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello MyGirl14. I live in Pennsylvania and I purchased a puppy from a very reputable breeder in northern Pa. She has been a breeder for 25+ yrs and breeds police k9's, search and rescue, as well as family/home protectors. This is my first time owning a german shepherd, so it was a lot of "trial by fire" when it came to training and establishing myself and my family as alpha. Ruger is an astounding dog! He is uncorruptable, giving the fact that i am a novice at best! The breeder has answered my emails and calls very quickly and was by my side with lots of great input on how to handle any situation that i needed advice on. Her website is shadowbrook shepherds. If you google it, it will come right up. Her name is Pat. I hope this would help in your search for a pup.


----------



## jdshaul (Oct 22, 2011)

Arrowwood shepherds by lariland farms in woodbine, md. I've taken both my shepherds there for training. His dogs are working lines and cost around 1500. 

As for Misty Ridge, hmmm.. Something to think about is in the worst case scenario you get a dog from there and it has problems. After you've had it for months and it has bonded to you and your family. Misty Ridge will not help you. Your only option is to give the dog back (what they would do with it ?) and you can pick out another one from another litter. I bought a boy. His testacle didn't drop, his ears don't stand, and I just found out he has dysplasia in both elbows in the front legs. Estimate to fix (2800 - 4000) from VOSM in annapolis junction, MD. If you want to get more on my situation email me at [email protected]


----------

